# NBD Jolana Diamant Bass from the 70s



## StivO2005 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi,

a while ago i've buyed an old and in very poor condition bass from Jolana. I've restore it, it took some time, but i think it was worth it. I've keeped the original pickups, but i've put there a WSC ME-3 active preamp, a nice suprise was the fact that someone put in this guitar Shaller M4 tuners. So here are the photos:

*Before:*















*And after:*


----------



## asher (Nov 3, 2014)

Holy crap. FANTASTIC JOB! That looks just gorgeous now. Lovely lovely wood under there.


----------



## Mwoit (Nov 3, 2014)

My god. Awesome job man!


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 3, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## FretSpider (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks great! I love the wood texture. 

Just a nit-pick, but the knobs kind of a distraction to the rest of the bass. I like the knobs on their own, but IMO, they just don't work with the bass. Personally, I would have used a low-key black knob, something similar to what Gibson uses. 

Outside of that, you did a fantastic job! Again, that wood's just killer. gorgeous, gorgeous bass.  

I'm jealous.


----------



## StivO2005 (Nov 4, 2014)

The wood on the top is spruce  and the body is maple. I finished the guitar with oil.


----------



## Skyblue (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, that's absolutely gorgeous. You did an amazing job!


----------



## StivO2005 (May 24, 2015)

Some new pics i,ve made just before i've sold it:


----------



## Unburdened (May 31, 2015)

Excellent work there. How did this bad boy sound after all the upgrades/rework?


----------

